# Relocation costs from uk to Melbourne



## Hardyandy (Jan 6, 2012)

Hi guys,

I'm currently in discussions with a company about relocating from the uk to Melbourne to work.

I want to get an idea of the typical costs involved in relocating from the uk.

If you've done this, what was the overall cost for you? 

I'm negotiating with the company to pay of course but would like a benchmark to work towards!

Let me know

Cheers

Andy


----------

